# baby bp poop



## TaraSnake (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi, my 6 months old ball python was shedding today. So while shedding she pooped and I noticed that poop is not white and hard like her brother has. It's dark brown and liquid. So is this normal or should I be concerned? Also I want to say that she had a meal 5 days ago and a couple days before that I noticed that she is opening her mouth (not like yawning) and sound was like she had water in her nose. I did everything as I was told and she doesn't open her mouth anymore and the sound while breathing is gone. Is it possible that her liquid poop is related to poblem she had with breathing?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Without details of how you are housing the snakes, or any pictures to rule out physical deformities it's impossible to say. But based on the description the snake has an RI (Respiratory Infection) and needs to be seen by a reptile vet. The problem is that R.I's ate normally treated through inter muscular injections of anti-biotics, but being a small 6 month old snake it may be impossible to get the precise dose right. 

Have a read of the sticky post above on the general care of keeping Royal Pythons and if required make changes to your husbandry as suggested, and quarantine the infected snake as R.I's are infectious (it's like flu, but for snakes). Then make an appointment with a vet to examine the snake and confirm a course of action


----------



## TaraSnake (Oct 27, 2021)

For me it's a little bit hard to keep humidity perfect beacouse her house is being fixed at the moment, so i keep her in a box with a heat pad and every now and then I sprinkle a little bit of water in corners of box (where the pad is) for humidity. She is alone in terrarium and in this box so her brother is safe. I checked for bubbles and slime in her mouth but she didn't have any. I didn't take her to the vet yet beacouse she started to get better, like I said, sounds while breathing were gone in a day or so, so as mouth opening. I thought humidity just went too high at the moment and I didn't sprinkle the water for about a week, and after that she started to get better.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

These snakes being a tropical species require a warm air environment. If you keep them in a tub on a mat you need to have the room maintained at around 25-28c and then the heat mat can be used to provide a localised hot spot. If you keep them in a cooler environment then they are at risk of developing an RI. Their requirements are covered in the sticky post above


----------

